# emg jh set vs. Fishman Fluence moderns



## ZERO1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey there fellas. I just bought a new guitar and plan to change the pickups, but I am torn between these two. I am a big active pickups guy, mostly emgs. But the fishman moderns have piqued my interest. So have the emg jh set, since they seem to be a upgraded 81/60 combo. I just want to hear your guys thoughts. I figured someone of you have played both, or one or the other. So your input is appreciated. thank guys


----------



## dr_game0ver (Sep 19, 2017)

What guitar is it, What music do you play?


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 19, 2017)

metal. I know pretty vague, but heavy and fast. With that said I need clarity. tightness and a big aggressive sound. I know both can give me that, but the fishman seems to be more versatile. Also it's going into a gibson sg.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a JH Emg set on a Jackson Soloist. I swapped out to a Modern Fluence set a month ago. The JH has more body and heft to its sound. But it's a bit darker sounding that the Moderns. 

Voice 1 is straight up EMG 81 on a modern only more hi-fi in the high mids. But it's a bit rounder on the bass. Voice 2 is a rounder, less gain-y option of voice 1. It also has a bit more low mids and less highs. 

I like the huge sound of the JH so the JH went straight back in. But I'm thinking of putting Fluence Classics in there probably a few months from now. 

The JH is different sounding that the 81/60 IMO. It has more low mids and a lows. But it's still tight. Just imagine mixing the sound of an 81 and an 85.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Sep 19, 2017)

Active on an SG? Ok but you're gonna have to sacrifice a couple of pots to make room for the batterie. And find a Jack socket that fits.

Also, just to be that guy: The SD Loomis blackout set!


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 19, 2017)

dr_game0ver said:


> Active on an SG? Ok but you're gonna have to sacrifice a couple of pots to make room for the batterie. And find a Jack socket that fits.
> 
> Also, just to be that guy: The SD Loomis blackout set!



You sure? I opened the cavity in the back. Should be enough space to fit everything in there. Might be a tight squeeze. Anyone know if putting emgs in a sg would fit?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm not sure if the Fluence Moderns are what you want here, they're more modeled (at least voice 1) on 81/85. I think you should check out the Devin Townsend set which I believe is based on 81/60.


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I'm not sure if the Fluence Moderns are what you want here, they're more modeled (at least voice 1) on 81/85. I think you should check out the Devin Townsend set which I believe is based on 81/60.


That's what I was thinking too, but there is hardly any videos of then on youtube unfortunately. So it is hard for me to gauge how much i would like them.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 19, 2017)

ZERO1 said:


> That's what I was thinking too, but there is hardly any videos of then on youtube unfortunately. So it is hard for me to gauge how much i would like them.



Hardly any!? There are quite a few videos actually, here:
Modern vs DT 


Fluff's review


...and from the horse's mouth





...and there are a few more actually. Hope these help.


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Hardly any!? There are quite a few videos actually, here:
> Modern vs DT
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for shuting me up. haha. I seen some of those videos. But the top one ive never seen. Thats the type of comparison id like to see. thanks


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 19, 2017)

this made the choice much more difficult now... i was dead set on the jh. and maybe out the fishman on another guitar.. but now idk. this sg is close to my dream guitar. i just needed the perfect pickups. now i dont know. all three sound great


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Sep 20, 2017)

LOL, welcome to the club! 

Here's what I would do, if you're dead set on having James' tone and nothing else, it seems that the JH set is it. But if you want something to get you close enough, plus being much more versatile (with 2 additional voicings), then get the DT Fluence set.


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> LOL, welcome to the club!
> 
> Here's what I would do, if you're dead set on having James' tone and nothing else, it seems that the JH set is it. But if you want something to get you close enough, plus being much more versatile (with 2 additional voicings), then get the DT Fluence set.


Truthfully. I am a huge metallica fan. So i did want to get the jh set to put in a guitar. Now this is going to be my personalized baby. one of my dreams guitars. I also plan on getting a set of fluence. either the modern or the dt set. I just dont know which one i want on this guitar... so many damn choices. The pickups are going into an sg. So maybe it would benefit having the jh set?


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 20, 2017)

I just installed the fluence classics last night, and also have the 57/66 and JH sets.

You cant really go wrong with any of them. The fluence set gives a bit more tonal options, but some may not even be used if you dont like them. The classic set bridge sounds pretty similar to the 57 with the HF tilt on. The JH bridge has more low mids and grunt to it, while the neck is my favorite neck bucker for cleans. Its a really great set overall. 

Ill be posting a classic review right away


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I just installed the fluence classics last night, and also have the 57/66 and JH sets.
> 
> You cant really go wrong with any of them. The fluence set gives a bit more tonal options, but some may not even be used if you dont like them. The classic set bridge sounds pretty similar to the 57 with the HF tilt on. The JH bridge has more low mids and grunt to it, while the neck is my favorite neck bucker for cleans. Its a really great set overall.
> 
> Ill be posting a classic review right away


thank you. Btw great user name and album. I am leaning towards the fluence moderns at the moment...


----------



## ZERO1 (Sep 20, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I just installed the fluence classics last night, and also have the 57/66 and JH sets.
> 
> You cant really go wrong with any of them. The fluence set gives a bit more tonal options, but some may not even be used if you dont like them. The classic set bridge sounds pretty similar to the 57 with the HF tilt on. The JH bridge has more low mids and grunt to it, while the neck is my favorite neck bucker for cleans. Its a really great set overall.
> 
> Ill be posting a classic review right away


Also I read online that the jh are really trebly and that it can make it sound kinda muddy? is this true?


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 20, 2017)

I find I can push the treble on my amp harder with the JH set than the 57/66.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 20, 2017)

ZERO1 said:


> Also I read online that the jh are really trebly and that it can make it sound kinda muddy? is this true?



Nah, I found the JH bridge was darker than the 81 or 81X I had. It's definitely not as tight as the 81(X) as well. The neck pickup, I can see. It's a very bright and chimy pickup. Imagine blending the chime of a filtertron or a Jazzmaster pickup with the body of a P90. TBH I loved the JH neck more than the bridge.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 20, 2017)

^^ The JH neck and 57 bridge is my ideal EMG setup


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 20, 2017)

I also dont think the JH bridge works well at all for downtuned guitars


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 20, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, I found the JH bridge was darker than the 81 or 81X I had. It's definitely not as tight as the 81(X) as well. The neck pickup, I can see. It's a very bright and chimy pickup. Imagine blending the chime of a filtertron or a Jazzmaster pickup with the body of a P90. TBH I loved the JH neck more than the bridge.



Same here. I think the JH is fatter and darker than the 81. The treble you are hearing with the JH is kind of present but warmer than the seering highs of the 81. The 81 has much more high mid and treble presence imo. But the JH has a broader treble character as opposed to the focused treble of an 81.

But both are tight.

And the JH bridge is the quietest pickup I have (without counting the fluence). I dont know if the 57 is as quiet as the JH.


----------

